# 2010 New York Auto Show News Coverage



## Administrator (Mar 14, 2008)

For 2010 the New York Auto Show has a bit of everything and continues to deliver with a concentrated presence of luxury vehicles. But this year the luxury fits into numerous niche segments. On one end, there's the world premiere of the 2011 Infiniti QX56 SUV, while on the other there's the North American debut of the Lexus CT200h hybrid hatchback. Luxury will even take wagon form, with Acura announcing the TSX Sport Wagon, while rumors suggest Cadillac will unveil a CTS-V SportWagon. Heck, Hyundai even has a flagship luxury sedan, called the Equus, that is designed to compete with cars like the Mercedes S-Class. Aston Martin is showing its four-door Rapide and Porsche has on display its Cayenne S Hybrid SUV.

In more traditional luxury, BMW is unveiling the all-new 2011 5 Series for the first time in North America, flanked by the facelifted 3 Series, 335is, 2011 X5 and Alpina B7.

Outside the luxury sphere there are exciting vehicles, including crossovers like the Nissan Juke, Mitsubishi Outlander Sport, 2011 Kia Sportage and MINI Countryman. And when it comes to sedans, the Korean automakers are showing important new contenders like the 2011 Kia Optima, as well as turbocharged and hybrid versions of the Hyundai ******.

And after unveiling the all-new Legacy and Outback last year, Subaru has the incredible new Impreza WRX which gains the STI's wide-body for 2011.

*2010 New York Auto Show News Coverage*


----------

